# All Ages, All Races, All Sexes....o rly?



## user79 (Feb 12, 2007)

I know this is what MAC always says it stands for, but since the last Icon collection with Raquel I'm a little bit skeptical.

I mean, what 67 year old woman actually looks like this?











I wish they'd do the promo pictures a little bit more age accurate, to refelect their words. It seems really hypocritical to use a mature woman, but then photoshop the heck out of her to make her look like a 20 year old.

It would be cool if they did the ads more realistic, maybe a bit like Dove is doing in their Campaign for Real Beauty. What's so awful about wrinkles? If anything, those pictures are reinforcing the notion that even at 60, we as women have to strive to stay young forever, no matter what that entails. I really have a problem with this kind of thinking.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Eemaan (Feb 12, 2007)

kinda false advertising when you consider the airbrushing and surgery some of the icon collection stars have had 

sheesh her skin looks smoother than mine and im 26


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good point. As a 50 year old myself, I appreciate your bringing it up.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 12, 2007)

All I remember thinking about when I first saw the picture was that there was no way she could be 67. I think she is beautiful but obviously she has had some cosmetic surgery. Combine that with photoshop and the woman does indeed look 30 or 40. Maybe Mac does this so that even though she is older, the younger customers can still sort of relate? I must say however, it does sort of send a wrong signal but I guess thats the whole nature of the consumer's market.


----------



## GothicGirl (Feb 12, 2007)

Isn´t Raquel Welch supposed to be one of the queens of plastic surgery in Hollywood? That´s what I´ve heard, at least. With that in mind, and looking at the promo pictures, sure, no way she could be a true example of the "all ages" thing, because she herself doesn´t want to look like her age.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 12, 2007)

Look on the posters. You can still see her crow's feet.


----------



## Eemaan (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Look on the posters. You can still see her crow's feet._

 
yah i think they deliberately left those to make the 67 bit a lil more credible


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 12, 2007)

Looky here:

http://entimg.msn.com/i/150/Movies/A...35_150x200.jpg
http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e3...S/2bfcd1a0.jpg
http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e3...S/1bf2b891.jpg

Aaand the magic of the mix between surgery and photoshop:
http://thecelebritycondition.typepad...uelwelch_1.jpg

Very good point indeed... I remember when Catherine Deneuve was one of the MAC icon, how photoshoped were the pics on their site!! And she also had lots of surgery... maybe it's time to think about the real sense of their campaign


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 12, 2007)

it's not just photoshop, it's warm lights, and softening filters, and good makeup, and artful placement ofhair...it's a mix of things really.


----------



## madkitty (Feb 12, 2007)

very true and my mum always has problems at our mac counter too as they always ignore her or are short - she takes me along now as she says it makes a difference having someone younger there


----------



## FemmeNoir (Feb 12, 2007)

Very true, but they also airbrush the heck out of younger models, too.


----------



## geeko (Feb 12, 2007)

nevertheless, i think she was very beautiful when she was younger....

but in the cosmetic industry, many consumers expect to see perfection in the poster girl .....


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_it's not just photoshop, it's warm lights, and softening filters, and good makeup, and *artful placement ofhair*...it's a mix of things really._

 
I'm getting on a bit so have been practising the "Cousin It" style of hair - it's amazing!  _Really_ hides all the wrinkles.

I think we have to be careful and not be too critical because M·A·C chooses icons who look good.  The people who become icons really must be known and loved by the public.  They are the sort of people likely to want to keep themselves looking young because they are in the public eye and able to afford to as well.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Feb 12, 2007)

they're trying to sell makeup. of course they're going to airbrush the crap out of everything to show you that even a 67 year old woman can look beautiful if you buy the products she's using.*

as for the dove ads...i find them almost hypocritical. talking about how we are all beautiful the way we are, yet selling firming lotion to take care of that nasty cellulite and sagginess. don't get me wrong, i like the campaign idea and the ads. i'm sure they make some women feel good about themselves. but i doubt those women go out and buy any more dove soap than they did before. 

no one would buy a product if all ads were true to life. part of marketing is to convince you that you NEED this product, and to show you how great you can look once you have it (the ad)

anyways, i am making this into something too big. it's pretty common knowledge that raquel has had some work done.

* not that anyone should feel unbeautiful because of their age. but i'm sure that's part of the marketing scheme.


----------



## Calhoune (Feb 12, 2007)

Raquel is a beautiful woman for her age, so I really don't think alllll that photoshopping would've been necessary. Of course I understand why you'd use photoshop, but removing _all_ of her wrinkles? I think that's a bit of overkill.

Wrinkles I think, personally, makes you look experienced and sophisticated. And it's not like I would've gone, "eww that woman has wrinkles I can't buy that make up now".

:/ Yeah I just wish they could've left some


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jillianjiggs* 

 
_they're trying to sell makeup. of course they're going to airbrush the crap out of everything to show you that even a 67 year old woman can look beautiful if you buy the products she's using.*

as for the dove ads...i find them almost hypocritical. talking about how we are all beautiful the way we are, yet selling firming lotion to take care of that nasty cellulite and sagginess. don't get me wrong, i like the campaign idea and the ads. i'm sure they make some women feel good about themselves. but i doubt those women go out and buy any more dove soap than they did before. 

no one would buy a product if all ads were true to life. part of marketing is to convince you that you NEED this product, and to show you how great you can look once you have it (the ad)

anyways, i am making this into something too big. it's pretty common knowledge that raquel has had some work done.

* not that anyone should feel unbeautiful because of their age. but i'm sure that's part of the marketing scheme._

 
That's exactly what I was going to say.  Even with Pammy's ad, she was airbrushed like a mamma jamma.  I actually saw customers that expected the makeup to make their skin look like her's did in the ad.  Unfortunately, if there is a lot of texture, the skin won't look as smooth. 

I think Raquel looks fabulous in the pictures where she is not photoshopped.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kyarorain* 

 
_Raquel is a beautiful woman for her age, so I really don't think alllll that photoshopping would've been necessary. Of course I understand why you'd use photoshop, but removing all of her wrinkles? I think that's a bit of overkill.

Wrinkles I think, personally, makes you look experienced and sophisticated. And it's not like I would've gone, "eww that woman has wrinkles I can't buy that make up now".

:/ Yeah I just wish they could've left some_

 
They didn't remove all of her wrinkles. You can still see her smile lines


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 12, 2007)

I would rather look at a young, pretty person in an advertisement than an older, less pretty person. Just my personal preference I guess, to prefer more beauty! 

It is... just an advertisement after all.


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 12, 2007)

Edited b/c I may have taken your post out of context...


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbeatofangelx* 

 
_I would rather look at a young, pretty person in an advertisement than an older, less pretty person. Just my personal preference I guess, to prefer more beauty! 

It is... just an advertisement after all._

 
What makes an older person less beautiful? Age? Really? 

Because I've seen people get better as they get older. Think Diane Lane. She's  gotten better and better as she's gotten older. My own looks have improved as I've gotten older, I know more than a few women personally who have all improved with age.
Age doesn't make you ugly.
Personality sure will though.


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't consider physical beauty having to do anything with personality or age, but people in this thread are suggesting more wrinkles? saggier skin/features? IMHO, those would not make Raquel Welch more physically attractive in the latest MAC ads. I know plenty of people who aren't the most beautiful on the outside, but they are glowing on the inside - I don't think that changes the fact that they're not too great looking PHYSICALLY - emphasis is physical appearance.

Not trying to hurt anyone's feelings! I think plenty of older women are beautiful - think Devil wears prada especially!


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 12, 2007)

They should have left some wrinkles in, definately...not many, but she is smiling, even 20-year olds have faint creases next to their eyes when they smile, for fucks sake. Yes she barely has any wrinkles in person..but she doesn't look like a person who looks good for their age, her skin is tight and slightly shiny - what you get when you have too many chemical peels and facelifts. Anyway, in my opinion none of this makes up for the fact that all the makeup in this line is BORING.


----------



## lsperry (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_They should have left some wrinkles in, definately...not many, but she is smiling, even 20-year olds have faint creases next to their eyes when they smile, for fucks sake. Yes she barely has any wrinkles in person..but she doesn't look like a person who looks good for their age, her skin is tight and slightly shiny - what you get when you have too many chemical peels and facelifts. Anyway, in my opinion none of this makes up for the fact that all the makeup in this line is BORING._

 
My thoughts exactly!! This campaign certainly belies MAC's slogan because these pics run counter to "all ages" when they fear showing her true age by photoshopping and air-brushing her back to a 10-yr-old's skin....AND YES, this collection was not the greatest. I only got the quads and were somewhat disappointed with them!


----------



## Moyra (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm 51, and a professional digital artist. The Photoshopping was evident, but frankly, who cares? Rachel Welch (and Catherine Deneuve) are drop dead gorgeous, even without the help of a digital day at the spa.
Almost every single photograph gets this treatment nowadays, even in the case of very young models. It is just the practice in print and even TV ads nowadays (anyone seen the skincare ads with Sarah Jessica Parker, were here entire face except for her eyes have been post-processed to remove ALL age signs, hmmm?).
I am older than most people here, and I took no offence. On the contrary, I am thrilled to see Icons that are even older than ME. Heh.
I also loved the Rachel collection - although her coloring and mine are very different, it was perfect, understated yet dramatic and immensely wearable for day or evening.  Beside the Xmas collections, which I always seem to buy up, I bought the most from the Rachel Icon collection than from any other in the 5 years since I discovered Mac cosmetics.
Rachel Welch and Catherine Deneuve are not "beautiful for their age". 
They are just beautiful.
And its very encouraging to see that Mac does agree that beauty can be ageless, and puts out collections which truly are ageless.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 13, 2007)

OMG I totally agree...im so glad someone posted this


----------



## user79 (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moyra* 

 
_I'm 51, and a professional digital artist. The Photoshopping was evident, but frankly, who cares? Rachel Welch (and Catherine Deneuve) are drop dead gorgeous, even without the help of a digital day at the spa.
Almost every single photograph gets this treatment nowadays, even in the case of very young models. It is just the practice in print and even TV ads nowadays (anyone seen the skincare ads with Sarah Jessica Parker, were here entire face except for her eyes have been post-processed to remove ALL age signs, hmmm?).
Rachel Welch and Catherine Deneuve are not "beautiful for their age". 
They are just beautiful.
And its very encouraging to see that Mac does agree that beauty can be ageless, and puts out collections which truly are ageless._

 
I know that all print ads are photoshopped, but it would be nice if these pictures would actually BE an attest that older women can be just as beautiful as well, even if they have wrinkles and laugh lines, etc. I think it would send a stronger signal.

If MAC wanted to show that women can be just as beautiful with age, I don't think they should photoshop all the signs of natural aging away.

BTW I do think that most cosmetic ads are waaay too touched up, the images don't even look real anymore most times. They look like porcelain dolls.

That's just my opinion, though.


----------



## Aprilrobin (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_What makes an older person less beautiful? Age? Really? 

Because I've seen people get better as they get older. Think Diane Lane. She's  gotten better and better as she's gotten older. My own looks have improved as I've gotten older, I know more than a few women personally who have all improved with age.
Age doesn't make you ugly.
Personality sure will though._

 
LOL, ...don't sweat it. The appreciation of real beauty takes a little widsom and experience and that comes with age.
They'll all get it one day


----------



## rouquinne (Feb 13, 2007)

i'm almost 47 and think i look older than Raquel in her photos - and she's my mom's age!






however, i'm careful to take good care of my skin and people tend to place my age at 10 to 15 years younger.  and i don't have the benefit of plastic surgery or Botox - yet!


----------



## Peanut_Colada (Feb 13, 2007)

I understand why they felt the need to photoshop the ad, but at the same time it's a bit disconcerting when her skin looks better than mine and I'm only 21. What hope do I have for when I'm 67 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Couldn't they have left some of her natural wrinkles?


----------



## rouquinne (Feb 14, 2007)

it's funny, because i'm writing a column right now where i'm addressing a lot of under 30 women who are TERRIFIED of getting wrinkles.

they use products that are too heavy for their skin and wonder why they have problems.  and, of course, NONE of them will use sunscreen or wear big, dark glasses because that's not "cool" or the sunscreen makes them break out.

by air-brushing the hell out of the "icons", our favourite company is feeding in to the notion that wrinkles are *A Bad Thing*.

and THAT is a worse thing.

wrinkles are a fact of life and they add character to our features.  i think my face is more interesting now that i've lived and you can see some of the hereditary lines here and there.

wrinkles are a badge of courage and a sign of a life well-lived, not something to be feared...


----------



## BlurredMascara (Feb 14, 2007)

Woah she doesn't look 67 at all! To much airbrushing. Although I will say she does look good.


----------



## Dianora (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 

 
_it's funny, because i'm writing a column right now where i'm addressing a lot of under 30 women who are TERRIFIED of getting wrinkles.

they use products that are too heavy for their skin and wonder why they have problems.  and, of course, NONE of them will use sunscreen or wear big, dark glasses because that's not "cool" or the sunscreen makes them break out._

 
It's interesting you say that, and cosmetic companies really contribute to that fear. I went looking at the drug store for an eye cream to simply keep my eye area moisturized, and I couldn't find a single thing that wasn't "anti-wrinkles" or "anti-aging." I'm only 23 and have been wearing an SPF 15 on my face every day since I was 16, I don't _need_ anti-wrinkle stuff, but there wasn't even one product I could find that wasn't in this category.

I'm not terrified of wrinkles, but I am doing my best to prevent any extra aggravation of my skin (such as sun and cigarettes) on top of what natural aging does to it.


----------



## GothicGirl (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_very true and my mum always has problems at our mac counter too as they always ignore her or are short - she takes me along now as she says it makes a difference having someone younger there_

 
OMG! I got quite disapponited when I read that. I´ve never been to a MAC counter, since there´s none in the State I live (I order all my MAC from girls who live in the USA and ship the products to me), but I keep thinking how bad it must be, to go to a makeup store that proclaims to be about "all races, all sexes, all ages", and be completely ignored because you don´t have the same age, sex or race as the main consumer target.


----------



## Jennybabes (Feb 15, 2007)

I think it is sad that they felt the need to so heavily photoshop the images of Raquel - if you look at shots of her as she is, she is still hot - I think they should have shown that in the advertising.


----------



## Brumbjorn (Feb 15, 2007)

You forgot "All Sizes" on that header. Baby doll shirts tend to run small, so I doubt that the large would have fit me (the curse of being busty)

I agree on the photoshopping thing though. I'm probably on the older end of the spectrum of ages around here, so seeing that photoshopped makes me a little sad.


----------



## syren (Feb 16, 2007)

I wish the Icon photos weren't as photoshopped as they are.  All those women have earned those wrinkles and laughlines.  They've earned the icon status.  It seems a bit silly to select these women because they've been beacons of beauty for so long (and in such brilliant, unique ways) and then wipe out every sign of that longevity and individuality.

I wish they'd make Sophia Loren an icon, but I would be horribly saddened if she ended up looking like a mannequin.


----------



## skygirl77 (Feb 16, 2007)

I've actually seen Raquel Welch in person on one of my flights I was working, she truly looks much younger than 67... 
Absolutely beautiful and very down to earth.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 21, 2007)

seriously, but who is going to put a wrinkly shriveled up old woman on a makeup ad? lol!!!


----------



## AllisonWeaver (May 2, 2008)

We can not retain our youth, and I agree that the pictures send a false message, and contradict MAC's 'slogan'.


----------



## -moonflower- (May 2, 2008)

Bloody hell, she's got less wrinkles than me in those shots, and I'm 17. 
I hate the way people are terrified of ageing.


----------



## makeupmadb (May 3, 2008)

Well, I believe they shouldn't use photoshopping, I believe in the products, and how good they are, so maybe they should stick to that and good lighting? But I understand, it's very hard to find pictures that aren't photoshopped now. 

But I know they support all ages, a MAC store I went too, the manager told me they even had a 56 or 58 year old (cannot remember now) working there.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 4, 2008)

Ya rly.

I personally do believe that MAC is made for everyone.  MAC is often advertised very young, the models generally being young and such. But they often feature different skintones and races, as well as the occasional males in the advertising as well. I do think there should be more age differences in the advertising, but nobody can forget that the Icons collections (whether they are photoshopped or not) are developed and inspired by the Icon themselves. Whether she is photoshopped or not, Raquel, Catherine, Diana, and Liza all had their names attached to the collections so that means they believed in them and wanted to wear them. They are all beautiful in different ways and anyone that disagrees is silly. 







I am SOOO surprised no one has mentioned the Originals collection. This featured a "wrinkly shriveled up old woman" wearing makeup and having fun! She was very real and advertised the collection great. I think that inspired some of the older crowd to try our makeup. Even though we are advertised young we are MADE for EVERYONE.


----------

